# Winnie 48hrs after first grooming



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Been there, done that....LOL Winnie is adorable!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

What a cute puppy. Dirty but very cute.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Muddy,or not, she is just so pretty.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

She's very cute either clean or dirty.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

She's just applying a little" make up" on her own.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Mud becomes her. What a beautiful young lady.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

She must be on the same mud bath regiment as my Bonnie, must go in the muddy pond daily! Winnie is beautiful!


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Bonnie looks so happy beautiful and content covered!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

She is a pretty girl. They always seem to find mud after a good grooming.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Winnie's a beautiful girl, she lasted longer than my girl does. 

She just wanted a mud pack treatment to go along with her grooming session.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

She just wouldn't be a golden if she passed up a good pile of mud...it's genetic. Cute shot.

Pete


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

She wanted the whole spa package...bath AND a facial


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Haha very cute!! I sometimes think dogs are never truly happy unless they are covered in mud.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Nmvlisid (Nov 8, 2012)

Ahahaha that is adorable !!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheri (Feb 2, 2013)

She is gorgeous, even covered in mud. I especially like the look on her face  she seems smitten with herself for her beauty treatment lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacey's boy (Feb 26, 2009)

cleanliness is overrated...lol. She's a very good looking girl.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a cutie she is!


----------



## pshales (Oct 9, 2012)

LOVE this!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

She is beautiful!


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

GoldenMum said:


> She must be on the same mud bath regiment as my Bonnie, must go in the muddy pond daily! Winnie is beautiful!


Winnie and Bonnie are beautiful girls!
Thanks for sharing!
Dale


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Yet another reason Buddy will never get professionally groomed. The yorkies will at least avoid the muck and dirt for a week after they get professionally done.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Just keep muttering, "She's so darn cute! She's so darn cute!" She really is. Besides when you hose her off, she'll still smell pretty good from the grooming. LOL


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

She sure is beautiful.......a little dirty but beautiful! Thanks for the great picture!


----------



## Skyfreedomlover (Feb 5, 2013)

Winniesmom said:


> Well I guess Winnie decided cleanliness was not for her. She looked so pretty after her first grooming, but she had other ideas. She is a wonderful 7 1/2 month old...


She is so pretty. Very nice coat. I also love her name.


----------



## Skyfreedomlover (Feb 5, 2013)

Winniesmom said:


> Well I guess Winnie decided cleanliness was not for her. She looked so pretty after her first grooming, but she had other ideas. She is a wonderful 7 1/2 month old...


So cute I groomed tanner in the morning and took him to the dog park and he got dirty again


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey , people pay a lot of $ for mud packs, her idea of a spa day lol


----------

